# How long till you can drink alcohol after cycle with winstrol, and PCT question?



## btls (May 5, 2012)

I am wrapping up a 16 week 600 test E/600 EQ/ 500 hcg / per week. An AI was taken, first .5 Adex EOD (wasn't enough), then 12.5 aromasin ED. Weeks 12-16 include 50mg/daily of winstrol. EQ was dropped at week 13. Test E was dropped on week 14. I  have been blasting 1000 iu hcg every 3 days, starting the day after my last test E shot, according to Heavy's advice on his http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html thread. I am on week 16 now and am finishing up the winny and plan to start pct the day after my last winny shot. PCT will be that suggested by Heavy on the previous mentioned thread. 

Just wanted to make sure I am doing the HCG right, and starting the PCT at the right time?

I am wondering when it is safe to drink alcohol? I mean drink extremely moderately. How long after the 17aa (the winny) clears, is safe to drink? Also, is it recommended to wait until PCT is over to drink? I'm mostly concerned because of the winstrol. Thanks to anyone who can share some wisdom on this.


----------



## SFW (May 5, 2012)

A beer or two wont kill you.


----------



## vicious 13 (May 5, 2012)

i have a couple of beer on the weekend during cycle as long as im not running orals im not saying go get shit faced but a beer or two at the bar friday night ehhh ill take my chances i always have my bloodwork done on cycle and have never had a problem


----------



## teezhay (May 5, 2012)

Winny is really only worth it for guys who are athletes and need to cultivate long, lean, strong muscular structures, or guys who have super low bf%. If you have extra chub, you won't even be able to see any of your gains. Drinking seems like a terrific way to hide every last ounce of any gains you made. 

But health-wise, I have a friend who is really into scotch (he collects valuable bottles and attends tastings and he's toured European distilleries and whatnot) and while I'm pretty sure he's only cycled once, he never stopped having a glass every couple nights. He said the bloodwork came back perfectly fine and his liver enzymes weren't elevated in the least. Everyone's body is different. Standard Donkey is running like the entire inventory of two or three different UGL at the moment, and I'm pretty sure his liver's doing fine. 

See a doctor, check everything out, take the necessary precautions ... you'll be fine.


*EDIT:*

I just read this:



vicious 13 said:


> i have a couple of beer on the weekend during cycle as long as im not running orals im not saying go get shit faced but a beer or two at the bar friday night ehhh ill take my chances i always have my bloodwork done on cycle and have never had a problem



If that's the sort of drinking OP is talking about, I can't imagine it'd be problematic. A couple beers over the course of a week isn't going to hurt anyone.


----------



## btls (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. My main concern was consuming alcohol while on a 17-aa (winstrol); I will not have any alcohol while on a 17-aa. I know the winny is out of your system pretty quick, so once it clears, a few beers is fine? Also, how long does it take liver enzymes to get back to normal after using a 17-aa?


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 7, 2012)

I drink whenever the fuck I want...bloods are always fine.

Certain things you don't want to drink on like drol or sd or anything oral in a high dose but even then a few drinks won't hurt you.

After cycle...it's whatever....


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 7, 2012)

btls said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. My main concern was consuming alcohol while on a 17-aa (winstrol); I will not have any alcohol while on a 17-aa. I know the winny is out of your system pretty quick, so once it clears, a few beers is fine? Also, how long does it take liver enzymes to get back to normal after using a 17-aa?


It takes time for your liver to heal up after a harsh cycle make no doubt. And recovery of liver values is somewhat dependent on the person...also support supps, water intake etc etc comes into play here.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 7, 2012)

Alcohol in cycle gets so blown out of proportion. Me and all my friends in college took gear and pro hormones and would party all the time. We are all fine, its not going to kill you just be careful the extra calories


----------



## TwisT (May 7, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> Alcohol in cycle gets so blown out of proportion. Me and all my friends in college took gear and pro hormones and would party all the time. We are all fine, its not going to kill you just be careful the extra calories



this, i get bombed every now and then  no harm


----------



## heavyiron (May 7, 2012)

A few beers are perfectly fine.


----------



## D-Lats (May 7, 2012)

^^ has a lot more than a few


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> A few beers are perfectly fine.


Response to every thread^^


----------



## heavyiron (May 7, 2012)

I have drank alcohol on every single cycle I ever did...


----------



## gm09 (May 7, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> Alcohol in cycle gets so blown out of proportion. Me and all my friends in college took gear and pro hormones and would party all the time. We are all fine, its not going to kill you just be careful the extra calories





TwisT said:


> this, i get bombed every now and then  no harm





heavyiron said:


> I have drank alcohol on every single cycle I ever did...




agreed with all those posts. i have drank 1 or 2 nights a week on cycle/pct/ and post and blood work came back immaculate... 3 months post pct my doctor said my liver values were those of someone who doesnt drink ever.. call me lucky i guess


----------



## heavyiron (May 7, 2012)

MY liver enzymes elevate a bit but nothing too bad.


----------



## btls (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies gentlemen


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I have drank alcohol on every single cycle I ever did...


I....... Umm.... yeah, I'm not going to say what I do or don't do on cycle or not. lol... Drinking is low on the list of bad shit I have done on for sure..


----------



## nm1069 (May 10, 2012)

Find some herb and forget the alcohol   Its the only way I made it through TREN A. lol


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 10, 2012)

nm1069 said:


> Find some herb and forget the alcohol   Its the only way I made it through TREN A. lol


Feds notified^^


----------



## juiceball44 (May 10, 2012)

nm1069 said:


> Find some herb and forget the alcohol   Its the only way I made it through TREN A. lol



criminal scum... jk bro I am 100% for green over alcohol... its a plant vs. a poison but this stupid ass county made one illegal and my dumb ass work tests for one also which sucks


----------



## nm1069 (May 11, 2012)

^ Totally AGREE!!  I'm serious when i say, "I wouldnt have made it through tren w/o herb." I'm very lucky I am not subjected to random tests.


----------

